# I can't download anything.



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

Every time I try to download anything, I get a message saying that it has a virus and has been deleted. I searched and found some advice to change Internet Explorer to a previous version, which I believe I did. But it's still doing it. The symbol that comes up with it is a red shield with an x in it. I have Avast anti-virus and I don't think it's coming from them, but I could be wrong (I'm quite computer un-savvy). Can anyone help me?

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Keithk2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Avast usually gives pretty good detection of infected files and I don't know what you're trying to download or where you're downloading it from but it's possible that the site is infected. Windows Defender may still be active and blocking the download so that's something to check too. Disable Windows Defender if it's on, do an update of Avast, and then do a complete system scan. Fix any problems and then reboot. Rescan your system again (yeah, I know, it takes a chunk of time but there's method to my madness). If everything shows clean, try downloading again. Keep Windows Defender de-activated. If the second scan shows a re-infection, you've got bigger virus problems and may need to remove it manually or have it done for you. It's a virus hiding in your registry that causes it to respawn itself every time it boots up. If your scan is clean, and you still can't download, start checking your firewall settings in control panel to make sure you're not using a program that the firewall blocks. Good luck!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like you may have Scareware.
Is it asking you to 'run a scan' or pay money?
There's a Sticky thread at the top about removing Spyware - you should try doing it.


----------



## gmos719 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sounds like a virus to me.
A lot of times, virus will disable downloading or installing anything to prevent cleaning of the system.
It could be any number of things though.


----------

